# hops in feral sly fox?



## lael (8/6/14)

Had this last night - delicious - but had trouble picking the hops - is it Nelson Sauvin and Galaxy?


----------



## dicko (8/6/14)

I just googled it and
No, they certainly dont give much away on their site. 

I have not personally had one so I really cant help you, but I am sure there will be others with comments.
I would be interested to know as I am currently working on a Summer Ale type recipe for next season on tap at home.


----------



## Mickcr250 (8/6/14)

I have been wondering the same thing ! I've got a summer ale on now with centennial I'm hoping will be close


----------



## danestead (8/6/14)

lael said:


> Had this last night - delicious - but had trouble picking the hops - is it Nelson Sauvin and Galaxy?


This has just recently come on tap at my local. It is my beer of choice there as the previous best was sail and anchor pale and golden ales which it is streaks ahead of if you want any flavour in your beer.

I was also trying to figure out the hops with no luck. I get a massive passionfruit aroma. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## madpierre06 (8/6/14)

I'd probably suggest looking at a clone for S&W Pacific Ale as the manager at a liquor barn I use recommended this as an alternative when they were out of stock of the Pacific Ale. I found it very similar, particularly te passionfruit aroma already mentioned.


----------



## Spiesy (8/6/14)

Very nice beer. Really enjoyed it when I was last in Perth, but sorry, not sure on what I picked up from it.


----------



## lael (8/6/14)

passionfruit = galaxy right?


----------



## stakka82 (8/6/14)

I definitely get NS type flavour from it.

NS and Galaxy seems as good a guess as any...


----------



## Spiesy (9/6/14)

lael said:


> passionfruit = galaxy right?


I'd say so.


----------



## menoetes (9/6/14)

I think Vic Secret also has a pretty noticeable passionfruit presence, could it be that?

It's not as powerful or punchy as Galaxy but it's a fair bit smoother with added floral tones. It's been a while since I had a sly fox (I go for their Hop Hog when I go Feral) so I don't remember the flavors clearly.

Will have to pick one up to try again.


----------



## GalBrew (9/6/14)

I recently had the Prickly Moses Spotted Ale (another summer ale style), which was full of passion fruit but the hop used was Ella.


----------



## MitchDudarko (9/6/14)

You'd have to be on the right track wit Galaxy, I reckon. There's more malt complexity in the Sly Fox than the Pacific Ale, but that's a gimme, considering that the S&W is Pale malt and wheat only.
When I had a couple of pints of the Sly Fox at the Sail & Anchor (presumably super fresh batch), The thing that stuck with me most was how much US-05 yeast smell was coming off of it.


----------



## lael (9/6/14)

How does Vic Secret go as bittering? Galaxy late only for me...


----------



## menoetes (9/6/14)

My Vic secret is 16.1% AA, so she's a solid bittering hop and a bit smoother than galaxy IMHO.

I use it mostly as late additions though, at 15 & 5 minute additions for it's lovely flavour and aroma. I had a single hop IPA with it in the Bridge Road Brewers Hop School pack and loved it. That's how I got into using it and love it almost as much as I love galaxy.


----------



## RAD (22/6/14)

Don't want to rock the Hop Hog boat but I had Sly Fox and Hop Hog back to back at the Rose and Crown and I think I rate the Sly Fox a little better in my opinion. I'm still a massive Hop Hog fan though.


----------



## lael (22/6/14)

What hops do you think are in it?


----------



## wereprawn (22/6/14)

The biggest passion fruit flavour comes from mosaic IMO.


----------



## Frothy1 (3/3/16)

I really hope one of you experienced brewers have nailed this recipe.

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2016/02/feral-perfecting-sly-fox/

Varis said dry hopping tweaks had seen the brewing team settle on an optimal mix of Galaxy, Mosaic and Amarillo.
“Funnily enough, of those hops that we’ve settled on, none of them are in Hop Hog,” he said.


----------



## ctagz (3/3/16)

That quote was interesting... Helps figure out the hops in in hop hog, or rather what isn't in hop hog


----------



## danestead (3/3/16)

Interesting. I wonder if the flavour hops are different. I had previously been told by a reliable source that the hops were citra and simcoe.


----------



## danestead (3/3/16)

ctagz said:


> That quote was interesting... Helps figure out the hops in in hop hog, or rather what isn't in hop hog


The hops in hop hog have been quoted by brendan varis a couple of times in different articles. If I remember correctly, they are amarillo, cascade and centennial. I do believe it changes from time to time though, most likely seasonally with hop availability. Considering amarillo is supposedly not in hop hog anymore, it does suggest the recipe changes a bit.


----------



## sponge (3/3/16)

Bit of an article here from the $10 4-pack thread.


EDIT: Should've added - galaxy, mosaic and amarillo.


----------

